# I hate my 2010 Ride RX binding straps



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well that was timely. Ride just got back to me and is shipping me new straps. That's awesome. I'll keep this thread updated with out it turns out.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Ride seems to have the stickiest ratchets in the business, and that's the main reason I don't buy them.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I never had a problem with the ratchets on my '10 EX bindings, they were a bit hard to release the first time I used them but they loosened up by the end of the day. The thing I don't like about them is the medial adjuster, I think that's what it's called. The other side of the strap without the ratchet doesn't stay locked down, when I land a medium/large jump it would pop loose. I just had to wrap it a couple times with electrical tape to hold the locking part down and havn't had a problem with them since. Good to hear they're sending you new straps, I might try to get some new straps at the end of this season.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

every ratchet is different you just gotta know how to use them

ride's old non-webbed toe straps sucked as caps

the loose strap adjuster was an acknowledged defect


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

my 08 ride ex's had terrible problems with the ratchets sticking. it wouldn't deter me from buying ride bindings again though.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

604al said:


> Ride seems to have the stickiest ratchets in the business, and that's the main reason I don't buy them.


I have had the LX, EX, Delta, and now Capo and love ride bindings. The ratchets on all but the LX were fine and never sticky. The LX were just the cheapest so you get cheaper parts. Just like any other company.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I received my new (free) ratchets from Ride yesterday. I thought it was all new straps, but it is just the ratchet mechanisms, which is fine if they work. 

The heel/ankle strap ratchet appears to to be the same as before. The toe ratchets are different though. The release lever is at a different angle and seems to put more force on the release.

By feel in the living room, the new ratchets seem to work a lot better, especially the toe ratchets. I'm going on a trip to Utah on Friday so I'll give them a good workout then and report back.

:thumbsup:


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem with my rx's. The toe strap not releasing is driving me crazy. I can't remember if I had that problem with my old deltas but my wife is also having ratchet problems with her newer rides. Looks like I'll me placing a call to Ride.


----------

